# Carlos Von Kitty Cat



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

This is Carlos, my stray cat that I've been putting food out for, for about a week. He's been hanging around our dumpster in the apartment complex parking lot for a few weeks.

He apparently knows my voice...as he was nowhere in sight tonight and I thought "oh well, I'll just leave it for him and hope he gets to it first before a raccoon or opposum."

I said "Carloooooos" a few times anyways and what do you know, that little bastard comes walking out of the bushes, meowing at me (I still don't know what his meows mean, as I'm pretty limited in my knowledge on cats lol). 

He lets me get pretty close, but then he started flicking his tail so I backed off. 

I'm going to reach out to some rescues and post some ad's on Craigslist to see if anyone could perhaps trap him and help him out


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

So, Carlos is becoming a fast friend to me, let's me pet him and does that lean in that cats do when they WANT to be pet. 

We meet almost every night for his dinner at our usual time and spot, if he doesn't show, I leave it out for him. 


My goal is to trap him, get him vetted, and then go from there, either foster him myself if he's okay with the dogs, or find a different foster/adoptive home for him....



I just brought his dinner out to him tonight and he brought a dinner guest with him lol. A black and white short haired cat who was trailing behind Carlos like they were friends. This black and white one doesn't look as shabby as Carlos, so I'm curious who the heck it is LOL. Of course though, I went back in and made up a second bowl for him too LOL. 


Any tips for these guys? Apparently I'm just turning into the crazy stray cat lady.


----------

